# Het regent heel hevig



## marrish

In een "thread" dat in het "All languages forum" te bekijken is, is het onderwerp van idiomatische uitdrukkingen aan bod gekomen die betrekking hebben op een hevige regen.

Ik ken slechts een ervan: het regent oude wijven.

Er was iets met pijpen (pijpenstellen of zo iets?) en nog iets maar ik kan op dit ogenblik er niet op komen.

Zouden jullie zo vriendelijk zijn de uitdrukkingen te vermelden? En ook verklaren?


----------



## YellowOnline

"Het regent pijpenstelen."

Etymologie ligt voor de hand: een harde regen waarbij de druppels er eerder als lijntjes uitzien - en die lijntjes doet denken aan pijpenstelen (zie afbeelding hieronder).
View attachment 14110

Naast oude wijven en pijpenstelen kan men ook gewoon zeggen dat "het regent dat het giet".


----------



## esra0789

_Het regent dat het giet _en _het regent pijpenstelen _zijn de meest voorkomende.

Merk op dat _'wijf' _vrij informeel is, en je dus beter één van de twee bovenstaande uitdrukkingen kan gebruiken.


----------



## YellowOnline

esra0789 said:


> _[...]_Merk op dat _'wijf' _vrij informeel is, en je dus beter één van de twee bovenstaande uitdrukkingen kan gebruiken.



Daar ben ik het niet echt mee eens. Wijf is een verouderde uitdrukking voor vrouw dat de afgelopen decennia een negatieve connotatie gekregen heeft, maar in de context "het regent oude wijven" denk ik niet dat iemand daar aanstoot aan neemt (oké, er is altijd wel *iemand* die ergens over zanikt, maar soit...).


----------



## esra0789

Wat ik wou benadrukken was dat je in formele situaties beter het woord _'wijf' _kan mijden. 

Bijvoorbeeld: je gaat naar een sollicitatiegesprek en je wil opmerken dat het hard regent.


----------



## Peterdg

Bij ons kan je ook horen: "Het valt er met bakken uit." Of uit vroeger tijden: "Het regent vijf-frank stukken".


----------



## YellowOnline

Peterdg said:


> [...] Of uit vroeger tijden: "Het regent vijf-frank stukken".



"Het regent €0.13 stukken."? Neen, dat bekt niet. Sowieso: dat had ik nog niet gehoord.


----------



## eno2

esra0789 said:


> _Het regent dat het giet _en _het regent pijpenstelen _zijn de meest voorkomende.
> 
> Merk op dat _'wijf' _vrij informeel is, en je dus beter één van de twee bovenstaande uitdrukkingen kan gebruiken.



Lapidair het giet...


----------

